# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  El Programa de Compensaciones para la Competitividad (PCC) invertirá s/. 150 millones anuales

## Bruno Cillóniz

Primeros pasos en Pisco.  _El MINAG ofrecerá a través de este programa incentivos no reembolsables a los pequeños y medianos productores._   *Por:* Redacción  *Agraria.pe.-* El Ministerio de Agricultura (MINAG) abrió en Pisco (19 de junio) la Primera Unidad Regional del Programa de Compensaciones para la Competitividad (PCC) programa que pretende ofrecer orientación e inversión a los productores que apuesten por la asociatividad, la gestión y la adopción tecnológica. 
Según el MINAG alrededor de 14 mil pequeños y medianos productores de Ica se verán beneficiados por estos incentivos no reembolsables que alcanzarían un monto anual de S/. 150 millones. 
Por su parte, el titular de Agricultura, Adolfo de Córdova, señaló que se otorga un apoyo integral a los productores, precisamente en el marco de la recuperación de la región Sur, tras el terremoto de 2007.  *Incentivos* 
El incentivo de asociatividad consistiría en el reembolso de hasta la mitad de una UIT (Unidad Impositiva Tributaria) que vale por S/. 1800 a organizaciones que lograron adaptar sus estatutos en el 2010. 
El incentivo de gestión ofrecería apoyo al pago de los gerentes hasta un máximo de 12 UIT en el primer año, monto que significaría un 70% de lo que normalmente- recibiría un gerente. El 30% lo cofinanciaría la organización. 
Y por último, el incentivo a la adopción tecnológica, aportaría un 60% del valor total de dicha adquisición.  *Requisitos* 
Los pequeños y medianos productores que puedan acceder a los beneficios no reembolsables del PCC tienen que presentarse como asociados bajo cualquier forma jurídica, poseer RUC y que ninguno de los productores haya sido calificados como deudores morosos en el sistema financiero, informó el MINAG.   *DATOS:*  
Por otra parte, se inauguró la nueva sede de la Administración Local de Agua Pisco (ALA) que cuenta con 3,9 mil usuarios, 23,3 mil Has bajo riego y 2,7 mil licencias. El recurso hídrico procede de dos fuentes principales: la superficial y la subterránea.Temas similares: Artículo: Programa de Compensaciones a la Competitividad favorecerá a pequeños productores Minag tendrá listo reglamento de Programa de Compensaciones para la Competitividad a fines de diciembre Minag dará S/. 60 millones en lo que resta del año para Programa de Compensaciones para la Competitividad Minag estima publicar en 25 días reglamento de Programa de Compensaciones para la Competitividad Gobierno reglamenta Compensaciones para la competitividad en el agro que destina US$ 600 millones

----------

WILBER CONDORI

----------

